# Looking for fiberglass sheets from coops.



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I am looking for a few fiberglass sheets removed from chicken coops. I have several saws and grinders to remove them from the coop myself if that helps anyone out. Looking to possibly use them for an upcoming project. Thanks in advance, Murphy.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*sheets*

I've got some.
Email me your # at [email protected]


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Pm sent


----------

